# Solved: Help! Access Denied. Contact your Administrator



## robbie5924

I recently had to reformat my Dell Latitude D630 laptop at work (Windows XP Professional with SP3). We also have a server (Windows 2003 Server) that we use to store documents, network printer drivers and common items. I have never, in the past, had any problem accessing anything on the server until after the reformat. I can access everything with one exception. We have a common folder "Controlled Documents" which contain sub-folders for Word and Excel documents for each company department. I can access each of these sub folders and all the files in them with the exception of the files in the "Manufacturing" subfolder. I can open the "Manufacturing" sub-folder, however, when I try to open any of the files, I get a "_Access Denied. Contact your Administrator_" message. I am the administrator, and I have no idea what is causing this.

I checked several of the other computers in the office and no one else is having any problem accessing the files contained oin "Manufacturing."

My server set up was the same as it previously had been when I wasn't having any issues. Again, I can access everything else on the server, just and I always have.

The access permissions on the server haven't changed.

Even though my server access (on the server) was not affected but the laptop reformat, I even deleted my server access and created it anew in the server, but that made no difference whatsoever (I can still access everything on ther server except the files in "Manufacturing.")

I don't know where else to look. I am thinking though that the problem must be on the laptop side, rather than the server since nothing within the server has changed.

If anyone has any ideas and can point me in a direction, I'd greatly appreciate it!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## peonowns

Did you check the folders share option?.
If you delete an account it removes the share.
So you might have to re-add.


----------



## robbie5924

I can access the folder, but I just can't access any of the files inside the folder. Can you tell me how I check the folder share option?? In the past, whenever I would add someone new (new employee or new computer) I would simply add them to the server, assign the appropriate group memberships and they were good to go....... 

Thank you!


----------



## peonowns

Go onto the server, Go to the Folder in question right click then share.. if that is not there click properties then sharing.
Then click change sharing permissions or advanced sharing ,depending on how u got to it.
Then click permissions.

Check that your account name is there or group., if not add it by pressing add.
If it is select it and make sure it is set allow on the settings u need and not Deny ( the one u probably will need to change is Read).


----------



## robbie5924

I found it! The sharing folder was set up exactly like all the others, but while in there I went and looked at the security tab permissions and discovered that I wasn't listed as a user. Once I did that, everything was fine!!

What is odd is that I always go into the Users's list to add someone and give them access to specific folders and have never had a problem. When I looked at that list, I am listed, but I wasn't there under the security tab. Not sure why that was the case, but its is resolved now and I learned something new about checking that in the event that I encounter this issue in the future.

Thank you for your help and support!


----------



## peonowns

np problem glad you fixed it :.


----------

